# What happened to bucket rates??



## Railtoad Annie (Mar 30, 2021)

I was looking at a trip to San Jose this fall (been vaccinated, have a hundred masks) and noticed all points rates from September to October are exactly the same. It didn't used to be that way. Also still on 3x weekly service; did Amtrak not get any of the stimulus money?


----------



## CTANut (Mar 31, 2021)

Which routes are you referring to?


----------

